

Startup Row at PyCon 2011 - VanL
http://us.pycon.org/2011/blog/2011/01/19/announcing-startup-row-pycon-2011/

======
nervechannel
Did anyone else assume that headline was about a big argument breaking out
between some startups?

------
jnoller
I can answer any questions anyone has about this: we've done a lot of work
this year to make pycon even more attractive to startups, sponsors and
entrepreneurs, and this is one big piece.

~~~
ajju
I am the founder of a purely Python based startup. We will be attending Pycon
and most likely Startup Riot as well. Is there a way for us to apply to be
part of Startup Row?

~~~
VanL
A couple notes. First, this is seed stage only. We are looking for Python-
hacking founders generally.

Second, we are limited on space - 16 total slots right now. Seven are filled,
and 4-5 will be filled based upon people's performance at Startup Riot. (See
@startupriot's latest tweet).

Our purpose in holding Startup Row is to give these startups some attention
and publicity, without overloading their time. Accordingly, our current plan
is to have 8 small booths on Startup Row in the Expo Hall. There will be 2*X
startups, so each will be there during Expo Hall hours (about 10-4) for one
day only.

During the time on Startup Row, startups will be able to buy, sell, hire,
demo, network, or whatever they would like in your booth.

We will be evaluating any other startups that come to our attention and
awarding the last few spots from there.

~~~
ajju
Thank you, we have only raised funding from Georgia Tech's incubator so we are
seed stage.

I am a python hacker and since our part time marketing guy just left I have
the temporary privilege of claiming that every person at RideCell is a python
hacker.

We are applying python to a fairly non-traditional domain of automating
transportation. We use Django and, amongst other things, a highly customized
version, of munkres[<http://pypi.python.org/pypi/munkres/1.0.5.2>] to find the
best vehicle to service a request based on the location of the vehicle and the
requester. We have a handful of customers but they include U.C. Berkeley,
University of Alabama, Duke and Georgia Tech.

